# A Battery exploded in my digital camera



## Perseus (Mar 4, 2006)

I have a Nikon Coolpix 7600, and there seems to be battery leakage in my battery compartment...whats the best way to clean this out? Is my camera ruined? Has anyone else ever experienced this?


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 4, 2006)

That happened to me with a laptop.. had to open the whole thing up (not easy with a laptop), and when I finally got to the battery compartment, it turned out that the battery acid had binded to the plastic in the compartment. So, I yanked it out, then had to use a paint scraper to get the battery acid off.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 4, 2006)

So.........whats the best way to clean it out? I dont want to ruin any camera components.


----------



## eric2006 (Mar 4, 2006)

You might want to get a professional to clean it, like the camera company, but that can be expensive. If the battery is still stuck in there, you might have to open up the camera (and thats just asking for trouble). If the battery is out, then it depends on the amount of leakage. You might want to try to scrape some off with toothpicks.. but I couldn't say. I have never had a battery explode in my camera (yet).


----------



## sirstaunch (Mar 4, 2006)

Then if you open it and loose say a screw or something to put it back together, it's almost impossible to find a replacement screw for it, so be cautious


----------



## mdnky (Mar 4, 2006)

How long ago did you purchase it?  Nikon's standard warranty is one year from the date of purchase, so if that's still in effect you definitely don't want to take the camera apart.  

As long as you didn't do something to cause the battery explosion (like leaving it sit in a hot car all day or etc.), the warranty should cover this issue.  You'll need to double check with Nikon on that though.  Try calling their support line (1-800-645-6678) and see what they say.

One thing to note: there is a recall on the EN-EL3 lithium ion battery pack.      I'm not sure if your model takes this one, but a short circuit in it does cause an issue similar to what happened to yours.  This particular battery is the one that's standard on their dSLR camers (D50, D70, etc.).  More info is available here.


----------

